# Witcher 2 Dark Modus - Rüstung des Frevlers



## Aneliera (24. September 2018)

*Witcher 2 Dark Modus - Rüstung des Frevlers*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich spiele gerade alle Teile der Witcher Trilogie neu im "schweren" Modus. Bei Witcher 2 - im Dark Modus, habe ich gerade Letho im Badehaus gekillt und dann die Meldung erhalten, Qest "Rüstung des Frevlers" fehlgeschlagen. Weiß vllt. einer warum?

Danke schon mal


----------

